# Natural Insect Repellents



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I thought this would be the best place to post these questions?

The Inors discovered sometime ago a small insect we know and hate here in the south called the Chigger...but there are also the Mosquitoes and other stinging, biting, burrowing insects that will make your nights a living Hell if your out sleeping on the ground. 

(and for anyone claiming their Mosquito as their State Bird really needs to see the ones in Kentucky, whose bite easily produces quarter to half dollar size welts on you. They are by far the largest and meanest I have ever seen and I have been in every southern state from Southern California to the Florida Keys and an ass load of African countries.)

1. What are some effective HOME MADE Insect repellents? (i.e from things found naturally, not store bought).

2. I have always understood Urine is an effective natural solution for fungus growth, such as Athletes Foot, does anyone have information that refutes that or other uses for it, (other than drinking it for survival purposes...which I don't advise because if your so thirsty you need to drink your urine, chances are your urine is very high in Urea content.).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Citronella plant, marigolds and lemon balm plant are three plants that we use for mosquito control. Beware, there is a knock-off citronella plant that big box stores sell as the real thing, it smells like citronella but is not the real thing. The real citronella looks like grass.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One more thing, paint the ceiling of your porch "Haint Blue" as the oldtimers in the South swear it keeps the flys, and spirits away. Also, put some water with blue food coloring in a plastic bag and hang it on your porch to keep insects away.

EDIT to add link;
http://www.al.com/living/index.ssf/2017/04/the_legend_of_haint_blue_does.html


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Buggins, it's all natural.....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Years ago I tried a bunch of the home concoctions, including the bag of water...except it said to put a copper penny in it.

Mosquitoes attack me in formation.

The only thing I have fond that keeps them at bay is DEET. It works....I use it.

I just bought some that is 98% DEET.

Sorry.....


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Robie said:


> Years ago I tried a bunch of the home concoctions, including the bag of water...except it said to put a copper penny in it.
> 
> Mosquitoes attack me in formation.
> 
> ...


Deet is good! I have Deet, lots of it. Used it for years, no cancer yet. Maybe the impotence is a side affect? I will have to ask my wife.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Deet works.
If you are stationary, as in camp, hunting, etc-- get a Thermocell.
That is the best 20 couple dollars you can spend!


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

I will see if i can find the mix but I used this in a garden hose sprayer one season and it lasted longer then the store bought stuff.
Till ibfind mix not sure of ratio 
but includes 
stale Beer 
mouth wash 
epson salt.
this stuff worked great.

Also for ant control 
mix sugar with dawn dish soap and some water and pour around perimeter of house.
the ants carry the sugar back to nest andvthe dawn kills them off


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Folks I am asking about what someone could make out in the field or after a SHTF scenario where your all out of store bought options.

Example...as a child I was told to nibble on sulfer because it created a smell on your skin that drove mosquitoes away....Never knew what the effects of eating sulpher would have on my body.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Old SF Guy said:


> Folks I am asking about what someone could make out in the field or after a SHTF scenario where your all out of store bought options.
> 
> Example...as a child I was told to nibble on sulfer because it created a smell on your skin that drove mosquitoes away....Never knew what the effects of eating sulpher would have on my body.


All I'm sayin' is....I have never found anything that worked.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Robie said:


> Years ago I tried a bunch of the home concoctions, including the bag of water...except it said to put a copper penny in it.
> 
> Mosquitoes attack me in formation.
> 
> ...


When we were living in MN we used to put shiny copper pennies in a clear ziplock bag with water to keep flies away from the dog kennel. It worked. Down here in fire land they say just make a big pile of cow shat well away from where you intend to be. So far, that has worked well. Skeeters have not been an issue so far in the desert. Bees...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Unknown. Following.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

There is no effective homemade insect repellent. Planting lemon balm around the house will help I would not say it is an effective thing to do but cuts down the number much like citronella candles. Does not hurt and smells good.

https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/page/avoid-bug-bites


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

The only thing I've found so far is to eat garlic to help keep the bugs away. Now you could try making a garlic spray but I don't know how well]
that would work. Might let everyone know where you are. I've also heard of Black Cohosh being called bugbane. Not sure if you could make a spray out of it or not. Would depend on whether or not it's a skin irritant. Might be able to make something to spray around the camp. Could also try making a spray or something from marigolds or citronella grass or maybe crush the leaves, flowers, or stems and rub it on. 

These are things I've been thinking of trying. 

As for chiggers. I know all about them. I can give you a tip on how to get rid of them without going to the doctor. 
Calamine lotion works great on them. It smothers them. If you don't have any, the other way to get rid of them is to drown them, take a long swim or bath. Not a shower. 

There so bad around here that I've heard people have had to go to the ER


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> When we were living in MN we used to put shiny copper pennies in a clear ziplock bag with water to keep flies away from the dog kennel. It worked. Down here in fire land they say just make a big pile of cow shat well away from where you intend to be. So far, that has worked well. Skeeters have not been an issue so far in the desert. Bees...


I've had issues with bees while camping in the desert. Since water is scarce they will bother the crap out of you if you have any. Here's a trick I found that works pretty well for them and is easy to make.

https://macgyverisms.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-homemade-bee-wasp-trap-kill-no-kill-0154926/


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I've had issues with bees while camping in the desert. Since water is scarce they will bother the crap out of you if you have any. Here's a trick I found that works pretty well for them and is easy to make.
> 
> https://macgyverisms.wonderhowto.com/how-to/make-homemade-bee-wasp-trap-kill-no-kill-0154926/


Thanks, but what are ya? Some kind of hippie ****? "No kill traps"?!? Really?!?! No! I mix my bee traps with sugar, morphine and tannerite. If they do not fall into the "forever" sleep, I want 'em to pop off good when I shoot 'em!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Inor said:


> Thanks, but what are ya? Some kind of hippie ****? "No kill traps"?!? Really?!?! No! I mix my bee traps with sugar, morphine and tannerite. If they do not fall into the "forever" sleep, I want 'em to pop off good when I shoot 'em!


I think that website shows how to make both kill and no kill traps. They always seem to die in my sugar water mixture.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiggers... I found every damn one of them a couple of months ago.. Or they found me... While working the barn and back pasture. Aaahhh... I was covered. Now, anytime I go out there, I spray a DEET repellent on me. Damn things are cruel!!!!

I read somewhere about a plant in Florida that's a natural mosquito repellent.. Need to look it up again. 

In the mean time... DEET... And stocking up on it too.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You know I have never even thought about storing up DEET until you just mentioned it. How smart am I? Adding to the list.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Ok.. Do tell about the bag and the pennies. Have some flies around so I thought I'd try it. So far, the fly shatter works the best. I put about 10 pennies in a ziplock Baggie and put it on the back porch where we usually sit.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> You know I have never even thought about storing up DEET until you just mentioned it. How smart am I? Adding to the list.


I bought a large spray bottle of permethrin and a bottle of 98% DEET last week.

I did some research beforehand and read a few articles that stated...DEET is the best fish repellent known to man. Just a few parts per million will cause fish to run (swim) and hide.

The articles recommend keeping DEET away from any fishing tackle and out of your tackle box. Just baiting a hook with DEET remnants on your hands will keep the fish away.

Just thought I'd pass that along.....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Nothing beats Deet, that I have found. If you are going to be in on spot for a time, like at a camp. Little smoke fires seem to help a lot in keeping the mosquitos away, along with a few other critters. Just a small fire then apply green grass, green leaves or perhaps a rag, although it smells bad, it does seem to reduce the pests quite a bit.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Lavender. It's all you need. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> I thought this would be the best place to post these questions?
> 
> The Inors discovered sometime ago a small insect we know and hate here in the south called the Chigger...but there are also the Mosquitoes and other stinging, biting, burrowing insects that will make your nights a living Hell if your out sleeping on the ground.
> 
> ...


Catnip might be an option.

sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/08/010828075659.htm

Copy and paste or you can do a search for catnip repellent.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

No Body said:


> Catnip might be an option.
> 
> sciencedaily.com/releases/2001/08/010828075659.htm
> 
> Copy and paste or you can do a search for catnip repellent.


Ok...thanks...No Mosquitoes..... but now how do I keep the damn cats off me?


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

tango said:


> Deet works.
> If you are stationary, as in camp, hunting, etc-- get a Thermocell.
> That is the best 20 couple dollars you can spend!


If I read it correctly, this puts off a burnt synthetic version of Chrysanthemums flowers, which is a natural insect repellents.
http://www.ehow.com/facts_7713913_chrysanthemums-natural-mosquito-repellent.html


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> Ok...thanks...No Mosquitoes..... but now how do I keep the damn cats off me?


Target practice. Or if your really hungry a source of meat that comes to you instead of you going to it.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Just bought two citronella plants at Menards for$6 something each.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Citronella products work OK, and I've tried a few natural repellents with varied results but honestly, Deet products work the best, the more the better.

The best stuff I've used is 3M Ultrathon, found at some stores but Amazon is likely your best bet - https://www.amazon.com/3M-Ultrathon-Insect-Repellent-2-Ounce/dp/B004LA5SUC

This stuff is easy to find and works good too.










Though even being 40% Deet, the 3M still seems to work better and is only 30%


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

when you burn canna Lilly it is insectacidal


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Using urine for anything except causing infections is magical thinking.


----------

